# Sub enclosure for 2006 F350 Supercrew?



## Monte B. (Aug 12, 2008)

I've got a buddy wanting to put a sub in his newly aquired 2006 F350 Supercrew. He has a gently used 12" sub that he pulled out of his previous 1999 4-door F350 and he would like to use it again. His only option is to put the sub behind the back seat because he has 3 kids.

This guy lives on the opposite side of town (about 30 miles) from me so I haven't seen the truck yet. I've done some internet searching only to find enclosures for flat-style subs for this truck, similar to this one: http://www.spl2k.com/superduty112 . The old sub he has is about 5.5" deep and he doesn't want to spend the money on a new flat-style sub.

Anyone have any ideas on if I can get this sub behind the seat? I was thinking about cutting a hole out in the back of the enclosure I'm building and utilizing the back of the cab (i.e. sheetmetal) as the back of the enclosure. My thought was to seal the hole with some fiberglass and add a couple of layers of deadening to that area.

My buddy said he has heard some guys on Ford forums state that you can flip the seat brackets over (or around) and get an extra inch or so of space. Anyone done this or heard of it being done?

Any ideas or pics would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## -=PEAKABOO=- (Nov 15, 2008)

Did you ever build an enclosure for behind the seat??


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

yeah - we did. It's entirely too small for the 12, but it worked fine.


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a friend putting Four 12's behind the seat in his F-350 crew 4dr. What he did to modify it was went to a junkyard, buy a front bench seat (another F-350/250), remove the slide brackets and put them on the original back seat. All bolted right up. Took him about 2 hours total. Now his back seat slides back and forth rather than a fixed seat... Gives lots of room. I have an f-350 too, and will be doing this soon also. Hope this info helps...


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

please take pics of this mod if you get the chance. Sounds like an awesome idea!


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> yeah - we did. It's entirely too small for the 12, but it worked fine.


Got any pics of the build and finished install? Were you able to move/modify the seat any to get some more mounting depth? What sub(s) did you end up using?

I got an 05 F350 crew cab and always looking for new ideas and seeing what others have done with their trucks.


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

I will get some pics of the mod. Should be anywhere from a day to a week from now. Will post soon.


----------



## -=PEAKABOO=- (Nov 15, 2008)

tomtomjr said:


> I will get some pics of the mod. Should be anywhere from a day to a week from now. Will post soon.


Cool. I have a wedge style box in there now. I am using a 2 orion cheap 10's and an older small 2 channel orion amp. I do not remember which amp.
I plan on doing maybe a single good sub and larger amp.

I also need to upgrade the front speakers (old phoenix golds) and install some components.

I have the alpine ida-x100 with the processor and the mic.

I will be trying to do this in the next few weeks, at least start on it.

Pics would be nice.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Does this have the center console that runs from the dash and has the shifter built into it?


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

That's the F150. The Super Duty doesn't have that interior.

I have the front split bench. I am removing the center seat pad and building a box in there. It isn't the easiest way, but it won't take up any interior space since no one ever sits there.


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> I have the front split bench. I am removing the center seat pad and building a box in there. It isn't the easiest way, but it won't take up any interior space since no one ever sits there.


Thats exactly what I am doing. I have a temporary box now and fiddling around with what I wanna do. Do you have any pictures of your build? I would love to see what others are doing with their trucks.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Not sure if it helps but........

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25515


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Not sure if it helps but........
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25515


different vehicle but quite helpful. Its essentially the same deal in the superduty trucks that are equipped with the 40/20/40 split bench. Box looks great for sure. Thats basically what I am trying to build now, just got a temporary box for now 

This is mostly just so I can get a feel for the overall bulk of the enclosure and if I wanna run 1 mag or 2. So try and cut me some slack on its uglyness lol, a new enclosure or entire console will be built in the end.


----------



## -=PEAKABOO=- (Nov 15, 2008)

I have the bench in back and the 60/40 in front (2001 f350 crew cab)
I am going to move the rear seat forward about an inch or so so I can get it deep enough to get a decent sub mounted and build a new enclosure.
I am rusty on what subs so I am still up in the air.


----------



## drkddl (Dec 16, 2008)

tomtomjr said:


> I will get some pics of the mod. Should be anywhere from a day to a week from now. Will post soon.


Did you ever dig up those pics?


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

jdc753 said:


> Thats exactly what I am doing. I have a temporary box now and fiddling around with what I wanna do. Do you have any pictures of your build? I would love to see what others are doing with their trucks.


I haven't done anything with the subs yet, but the beginning of my build is in the install section here. Horns and 8's so far.

That will be getting removed soon, and revamped a little.


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

tomtomjr said:


> I have a friend putting Four 12's behind the seat in his F-350 crew 4dr. What he did to modify it was went to a junkyard, buy a front bench seat (another F-350/250), remove the slide brackets and put them on the original back seat. All bolted right up. Took him about 2 hours total. Now his back seat slides back and forth rather than a fixed seat... Gives lots of room. I have an f-350 too, and will be doing this soon also. Hope this info helps...


What year is his truck? I'm looking at the 99-02' super crew F350 and would very much like to do this. Do u need roughly the same years truck for the brackets to fit?


----------

